
Show HN: Colordrop 2 – advanced color analysis app - penguingeorge
https://getcolordrop.com
======
penguingeorge
Hi HN, I'm the developer of Colordrop - an advanced color analysis app for
iOS. The app originally launched in 2015, and was featured with the launch of
the App Watch. Colordrop 2 is a completely redesigned version, and offers more
features for creative professionals.

Unlike similar color picker apps, Colordrop provides integration with Adobe
Creative Cloud, and provides the most detailed color information compared to
any other app. You can view values for over 10 different color spaces, as well
as similar colors from palettes such as RAL and Material Design.

The app also has an accessibility focus, featuring a WCAG contrast checker, as
well as a color blindness simulator.

Take a look and let me know what you think!

